

The Sveriges Riksbank Prize in Economic Sciences 2014 - srikar
http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economic-sciences/laureates/2014/press.html

======
stuaxo
Not to be associated or confused with the The Nobel Prize:

[http://economicstudents.com/2013/10/a-brief-history-of-
the-n...](http://economicstudents.com/2013/10/a-brief-history-of-the-nobel-
memorial-prize-in-economic-sciences/)

[EDIT]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobel_Memorial_Prize_in_Economi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobel_Memorial_Prize_in_Economic_Sciences#Controversies_and_criticisms)

Among critics is the Swedish human rights lawyer Peter Nobel, a great-grandson
of Ludvig Nobel.[26] Nobel criticizes the awarding institution of misusing his
family's name, and states that no member of the Nobel family has ever had the
intention of establishing a prize in economics.[27] [/EDIT]

~~~
cafard
'At the next [Presidents Science Advisory Committee] meeting, we were busy
congratulating our fellow member Murray Gell-Mann, who that year had received
the prize in physics and had just returned from Stockholm. Some members asked
about how the economists (Ragnar Frisch and Jan Tinbergen) had been fit into
the ceremony. Our chairman, Lee DuBridge, with anguish in his voice, spoke up,
"You mean they sat on the _platform_ with you?"'

Herbert Simon, _Models of My Life_ , Chapter 21, "From Nobel to Now"

[edit: corrected "i" to "in"]

------
czr80
Some context here:
[http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/10/201...](http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/10/2014-nobel-
laureates-in-economics-are-jean-tirole.html)

------
naturalethic
Another fascist wins the central bank prize.

